# Golcuk Lake in Bolu-Turkey



## Tayfun

Golcuk Lake is a crater lake in Bolu which is a city in Black Sea Region of Turkey. Comments are very welcome and thanks in advance.







Taken by Pentax K10D + Tamron 17-50 f2.8


----------



## jv17

very nice, it's a peaceful place to stay


----------



## Captain IK

WOW, Looks like a great place to sleep in on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Tayfun

jv17 said:


> very nice, it's a peaceful place to stay


 Thanks, generally families come here to have picnic.




Captain IK said:


> WOW, Looks like a great place to sleep in on a Sunday morning.


 
I agree, really great place to sleep in on a Sunday morning. Errr not alone will be a preference :mrgreen:


----------



## Al-Wazeer

nice photo and a nice place

i went to turkey once, the place you shot looks like the place in bursa ( where tourists go to telefric ride  )


----------



## Seefutlung

Looks very peaceful ... and an equally nice and peaceful image ... but, I don't like the house centered.  Moving the house to the right would create some movement causing the eye to move along the water until stopping at the house.

Gary


----------



## Tayfun

Al-Wazeer said:


> nice photo and a nice place
> 
> i went to turkey once, the place you shot looks like the place in bursa ( where tourists go to telefric ride  )


 
Oh yeah you know Turkey. I guess you mean Uludag in Bursa which is a ski center of Turkey.I don't know Bursa very well but been there in a factory as an intern engineer. This place is in Bolu, my hometown 



Seefutlung said:


> Looks very peaceful ... and an equally nice and peaceful image ... but, I don't like the house centered. Moving the house to the right would create some movement causing the eye to move along the water until stopping at the house.
> Gary


 
Thanks for the advice, and I will keep it in my mind. Next time I will do so. Thanks again.


----------

